# Vapefly Pixie Rda



## Petrus (11/10/18)

I really think this will be a good budget atty. I have the RTDA and it's great. What do you think @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (11/10/18)

A must buy @Petrus. Wasp Nano killer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

